

F.B.I. Audit of Database That Indexes DNA Finds Errors in Profiles - ilamont
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/25/nyregion/fbi-audit-of-database-that-indexes-dna-finds-errors-in-profiles.html

======
strathmeyer
Apparently I have already viewed my 10 free articles this month. Seems most of
the links on HackerNews require you to pay in order to read the article. Is
this the new ivory tower? Have you guys forgotten how the Internet is supposed
to work? Not only to I not worship the right got or vote for the right
candidates, but I'm just not rich enough to belong here?

~~~
holyjaw
To offer a counterpoint: I have not noticed this. I visit HN daily, and very
frequently skim through all the titles (but don't click through each and every
article).

So, at least on this end, from sunny Southern California: no, it's not the new
ivory tower.

